

Ask HN: Who else is going to Geeknrolla? - swombat

Some of us are going to this TechCrunch-UK-organised conference tomorrow:<p>http://www.amiando.com/geeknrolla.html<p>So far, I know that myself, my cofounder, axod (founder of mibbit), and pclark (founder of Broadersheet) and jlees (of http://www.trendpreneur.com/ ) are coming. I'm sure there are a few more, so come out and make yourselves known :-)<p>So, who else is going? There'll probably be many opportunities to meet up during the day, but how will we recognise each other? Any ideas? Should we all wear a bright orange t-shirt?<p>Hope to see many of you there!
======
nailer
Going to the afterparty. My real name's Mike, I'm working on a Python based
security monitoring tool. Would love to meet other London pythonistas.

I have no bright orange T shirts, but I do have red pants. Feel free to come
over and say 'Excuse me, are you red pants guy from HackerNews?'.

~~~
olegp
Seems like going to the afterparty is the best option in terms of value for
money.

~~~
kierank
That was my opinion too...See you all there!

------
intranation
The founder of the company I work is pitching there as one of the invited
start-ups. Watch out for Jason Trost from Smarkets.

------
DirtyAndy
I'm going to be at both events (photo on <http://www.twitter.com/DirtyAndy> ).
Don't really know anyone going although interestingly met jlees at a pitching
course two weeks ago and exchanged e-mails with axod a month or so ago. Small
world message! I do have a bright orange t-shirt but shall not be wearing it -
I have a bright orange business card which will have to do!

------
mooders
Very much looking forward to being there! I don't have anything to pitch yet -
just checking the scene out and expecting to meet some interesting people
<looks pointedly at you guys>.

No bright orange shirt but I shall be tweeting the day as we go as
@neilmoodley so do say hi!

------
swombat
Btw, if all else fails, in terms of finding a way to recognise each other, my
photo is on <http://danieltenner.com/>, so you know what I look like :-)

~~~
axod
Please be sure to wear that _exact_ expression at all times in order that we
shall be able to recognize you.

------
pclark
Amir Nathoo (WebMynd YC08) will be there too, apparently.

------
Bastianlehmann
Many good UK startups will be around. Mike (@mikebutcher) did a great job
here!

See you all tomorrow.

Bastian - Zensify

------
pclark
I approve this post.

